# VG Hero Tournament Match 12 of 16: Chapter Master Gabriel Angelos vs. Marcus Fenix



## Mael (May 6, 2013)

*BLOOD RAVENS CHAPTER MASTER GABRIEL ANGELOS*


*VS.*

*MARCUS FENIX*​


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2013)

Marcus Fenix's Bender voice is no match for a man who survived getting smashed to bits by a Daemon Prince.


----------

